# Alibaba Experiences



## lolamadeus (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi there,

Just wondering what experience people have had with purchasing DTG printer parts from China via Alibaba.com

I need a new capping station, dampers and possibly print head for my Fast T-Jet Epson 2200 and it seems like this is the only place reliably stocking them these days.

Has anyone else purchased parts via this site and are they reliable??

Thanks,

Lawrence


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

If you can't get those parts from equipement zone you will not get those parts from china.


----------



## lolamadeus (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm not sure, cos Equipment Zone have none of these items but they are all listed on Alibaba and some on AliExpress also...


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

And there are plenty of scammers on alibaba.

On the other hand plenty stuff used sold as new.


----------



## CanExplorer (Apr 8, 2007)

Smalzstein said:


> And there are plenty of scammers on alibaba.
> 
> On the other hand plenty stuff used sold as new.


We never had that kind problems.


----------



## metalbone (Sep 7, 2013)

Are you sure EZ doesn't have any. I just got one end of December. I can't imagine they would be out.

You can also check with dtgprinterparts.com. Last i checked they had some as well.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

metalbone said:


> Are you sure EZ doesn't have any. I just got one end of December. I can't imagine they would be out.




We do have plenty of parts in stock. A lot of parts. However all of our parts are reserved for our customers who have purchased or purchase printers from us.

_


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

lolamadeus said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just wondering what experience people have had with purchasing DTG printer parts from China via Alibaba.com
> 
> ...


For your information, Alibaba is actually a platform that running b2b, business to business. So, there are a lot business owner use this platform to do their business. So the reliability is not based on the sites, but based on the business owner. You need to do some research of the company whether the company can be trust or not. if you cant read in chinese, you can google translate it. Nothing is impossible. ^^

Also, China is a manufacturing country. A lot branded things is manufacture from there, like Iphone, Wagner and billion of things. So availability of parts of course higher too.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

I've had good luck sourcing supplies through Alibaba, but as was pointed out by others, it does require some vetting to ensure you are working with a reputable company.


----------



## metalbone (Sep 7, 2013)

equipmentzone said:


> We do have plenty of parts in stock. A lot of parts. However all of our parts are reserved for our customers who have purchased or purchase printers from us.
> 
> _


Thats good to know Harry. Thanks for looking out for us.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

metalbone said:


> Thats good to know Harry. Thanks for looking out for us.



We appreciate our customers business. Here to help.
_


----------

